# hackintosh sur Toshiba Satellite Pro ?



## chmichel (22 Juin 2015)

Salut, oh rage, oh désespoir, ma fille s'est vue offrir un Toshiba r50 b 119 (dit Satellite Pro ) :

Windows® 7 Professionnel 64-bit (pre-installé) et
Windows 8.1 Professionnel 64-bit (sur DVD)
Intel® Core™ i5-4210U 4eme génération avec technologie Intel® Turbo Boost 2.0 
39,6cm (15,6”) , Toshiba HD anti-reflets haute luminosité, format 16/9eme, rétro-éclairage LED 
Disque dur 500 Go
Noir avec textures 
4096 (1x) , DDR3L RAM (1600 MHz) 
Intel® HD Graphics 4400
Je pète les plombs à lui configurer un truc simple et sécurisé. Une journée et j'en est marre !

Est ce possible de faire une installation hackintosh avec ce truc ? 

Merci


----------



## chmichel (29 Juin 2015)

Personne ?


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2015)

chmichel a dit:


> Personne ?


Ben, ici on parle un peu de hackintosh, mais ce n'est pas la tasse de thé de cette section. Tu auras beaucoup plus de chance dans des forums spécialisés, surtout concernant ton matériel.


----------



## chmichel (29 Juin 2015)

Pas faux, gigot (comme dirait mon grand-père)


----------



## Mboum (4 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour, le problème des gammes toshiba c'est le BIOS très verrouillé même pour des installations linux c'est assez compliqué ; je pense que vous voulez un dual et non de-toshiba-iser tout le hardware? de plus, il faudrait déterminer le matériel exacte pour le wifi et le network ainsi que le chipset (motherboard).


----------



## rama.197 (4 Juillet 2015)

Pour commencer, tu va aller voir sur ce site : http://www.ma-config.com/fr pour connaître tes composantes exact...
tu va allé voir sur ce site : http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.11_Seeds si tes composantes sont compatible avec OS X.

La plupart du temps, le problème avec les portables et mac os, c'est le Wifi, alors la solution simple et non dispendieuse est une clé usb wifi. Ça tourne aux alentours de 30$ !

Voila tu pourra voir si ton portable est compatible ! 

Tout les ordinateurs sont compatibles Hackintosh, il suffis seulement de savoir comment l'installé


----------



## polyzargone (8 Juillet 2015)

rama.197 a dit:


> Tout les ordinateurs sont compatibles Hackintosh, il suffis seulement de savoir comment l'installé



Euh non… Faut pas exagérer non plus. Tous les ordinateurs ne sont pas compatibles, loin de là. Il y a un minimum de critères à remplir. Tous les processeurs Intel ne fonctionnent pas forcément nativement, toutes les cartes-mères et tous les bios ne permettent pas l'installation et toutes les configurations possibles et imaginables font que c'est loin d'être garantit à 100%. Et peu importe la manière de l'installer, si c'est pas possible, c'est pas possible 

La plupart du temps avec les portables, c'est surtout et principalement la carte graphique qui pose problème. Car contrairement au Wifi, on ne peut pas la changer ou passer par une solution "externe". Mais là, avec une Intel HD 4400, c'est jouable… Faut voir du côté du bios en effet s'il est possible de le paramétrer ou si Toshiba l'a limité au strict minimum.

Quant au lien que tu donnes, c'est pour une liste de composants pour OS X 10.11  !!!
Sans parler du fait que cette liste ne comporte que 4 références (2 cartes-mères + 2 cartes graphiques, autant dire que dalle), c'est peut-être un peu prématuré d'espérer faire fonctionner une version en cours de développement qui en plus, n'est pas sensée être dispo pour tout le monde (et même avec la bêta publique, c'est un peu hasardeux ). Il y a suffisamment de problèmes à résoudre avant de se lancer dans le bêta testing sous Hackintosh .

Quitte à lui conseiller une liste (ce qui en soi est discutable car bien des configurations non listées sont par ailleurs parfaitement compatibles), autant lui donner l'adresse du site complet avec les différentes versions d'OS X et les configurations testées.

Mais bon, c'est pas réellement très instructif puisque le site en question n'est pas vraiment maintenu ni MÀJ et que d'autre part, tu peux tout à fait tomber sur une config annoncée comme compatible dans la section Snow Leopard et ne pas la voir dans la section Yosemite alors qu'elle fonctionne aussi sur cette version…


----------



## chmichel (10 Juillet 2015)

*polyzargone *.

Dès que je peux je m'occupe du Bios et je vous tiens au jus


----------

